# thinking of switching to advanced nutrients



## alshuray1 (Mar 6, 2010)

this is my third crop ive bin using soil for the first 2 crops 
now im  fully hydroponics i was using flora nova with decent results 
but now i very interested in the the advanced nutes line. particularly sensi 
gro. what do you guys think.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 7, 2010)

Dont waste your money.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> this is my third crop ive bin using soil for the first 2 crops
> now im  fully hydroponics i was using flora nova with decent results
> but now i very interested in the the advanced nutes line. particularly sensi
> gro. what do you guys think.



Why?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> 2lb. per light


 
Homey, you have the most oddball posts. 

Sure try it, why not. I have seen great results with alot of lines. I think any nutrient line when perfected by the grower will achieve maximum yield per watt.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 7, 2010)

i use AN line and have nufing but good to say about them but other may say diffrent its your call man sorry im no help


----------



## killerm8r (Apr 28, 2011)

Sensi Grow is great for veg, but you'll want the Sensi Bloom for flowering.

If you do really short veg times you might even just use the Bloom (I know one guy who does and he does really well but he's SOG just so you know.)


----------



## woodydude (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been using AN Seinsi for a few months now with mixed results. Mainly my fault for the negatives though but I think I have the issues sorted out now.

I switched to AN after reading this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463 which makes pisitive reading for AN.

I was considering switching to GH but I would have to order online making them much more expensive than AN, even when allowing for some of the additives.

I would say get the 1l bottles and try them, that way if you change your mind, you are not stuck with 6 months supply.

JMO Peace W


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2011)

I use Gh3 for 4 years and im finally making the switch, ill use what a friend of mine (and yours ) uses. Dutch Master Gold. You all might have heard of my friend, but im not gonna drop names. I trust that he knows what he is doing. He is a cannabis cup judge for last 3 years, he has created strains that people here have purchased seeds from, he makes the best bubble ever, and he pointed out how i rarely attain over 20% THC in my strains, and knew it was due to Gh3. I never told HIM my nute line...he knew it. Ive been stubborn, not listening to anyone about my nute regimen...but i think its time to see what numbers i can really get using a new flower line. I will always use GH3 for cuts and babies up to veg because i have it so dialed in with MagiCal and pH...but flowering, well we will see soon.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive used AN 3 part and the AN Sensi line, i like them both, but Sensi seems to offer better growth when dialed in, but is less forgiving when not dialed in well.

I wish i could get Sensi PH perfect in the States


----------



## woodydude (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont wish to hijack this thread but Ranek, I use Sensi ph perfect and it isnt all it is cracked up to be. I did try to let it sort out my ph but it didnt/doesnt, if you dont use ph down to get it into the zone, your plants suffer.
JMO W


----------



## Stoneage (May 1, 2011)

I have been using GH, and I have now switched to Dutch Master Gold line for veg and bloom. Huge difference!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2011)

BigO said:
			
		

> The Urban Grower is the only Internet show that tells you how to harvest two pounds or more per light. You'll learn how to produce the biggest, juiciest yields you've ever seen. Urban Grower tells you how to buy the best grow lights, mix primo soil, buy healthy clones and add C02 to your grow room. We give you the latest techniques for air exchange, humidity control, getting rid of mildew and mold, air movement, beating disease & insects, and the ever-important harvesting and curing. This show is available only on the Internet and only from Advanced Nutrients Medical.



This is sounding a lot like spam...."_We give you....."  _I hope that it is not.

Also to say that "The Urban Grower is the only Internet show that tells you how to harvest two pounds or more per light." is a ludicrous statement.  Can I get that with a 150W?  Or do I need a 400W?  A 1000W?  I never trust anyone who says they have the definitive guide--after growing for 30 years, I do not believe there is such a thing.


----------



## frankcos (May 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is sounding a lot like spam...."_We give you....."  _I hope that it is not.
> 
> Also to say that "The Urban Grower is the only Internet show that tells you how to harvest two pounds or more per light." is a ludicrous statement.  Can I get that with a 150W?  Or do I need a 400W?  A 1000W?  I never trust anyone who says they have the definitive guide--after growing for 30 years, I do not believe there is such a thing.



I just went to the site, by the looks he just copy and pasted the intro info off there site.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I think any nutrient line when perfected by the grower will achieve maximum yield per watt.


 

This is the BEST advice I have ever read. 
Those lookin' for the magic nuit that will yield higher and better herb, you are wasting valuble grow time and experience looking for shortcuts.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 1, 2011)

i tryed A.N. and ive used GH 3part for awhile... donno that i can say theres much diferance.. i will be trying Dutch Master Gold tho.. just to check it out


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 1, 2011)

I admit i too was sucked in by the hype of marketed bloom/bud boosters and have no issues with condeming many nute brands as crap.
As for nouvellechefs statement i agree too but when i buy stuff i dont really expect to have to mess around with it to get it to a happy medium this is something i expect the manufacturer to have pre-done.
Every nute brand i have tried without exception i have experienced some deficiency/overdosing or lockout or some problem except Vitalink.
AN i have used most of their products but you have to ask yourself this simple question.
HOW MANY MANUFACTURERS MAKE SOO MANY BUD/BLOOM BOOSTERS ALL DESIGNED TO INCREASE YIELDS.
Imheo they dont cut the mustard.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (May 1, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> and he pointed out how i rarely attain over 20% THC in my strains, and knew it was due to Gh3. I never told HIM my nute line...he knew it


 
I call ** bro.

First off, I love you man! OGKushman is a pimp fo sure! Solid advice and an eagerness to learn like no other. You are actually working in the market and doin' your thing....much props bro!

But don't be fooled by Titles like "breeder" or "cannibis cup judge" man. The BEST herb is grown by folks you will never meet. Believe that.

GH rox. I consistently hit over 20% usuing GH. Steep Hill Labs. Shoot man, my trim has hit 23%....trim. But I actually stopped getting herb tested, as it placed no additional value to the product, and it's a pain in the butt. A few of the dispensaries I work with have it tested, but it is still a marketing ploy for now. I do think that it will eventually go that way and all herb will have to be tested and nitrogen sealed, but we are a few years away from that at least. Bottom line is if your herb is the "One", it is obvious and the dispensary will be your best friend, until the next guy shows up with similar quality but selling it for less....ahhh....The Market.

Like NC stated, ANY nuit line will acheive the same results as any other....for the most part...lol. There is way more to yield then nuits....thats for sure.

I gotta give Advanced props though, as far as thier Nuit SUPPLEMENTS. I rock a few of thier items and love it. It sucks too, because Big Mike is a prick. But I gotta give it up for the supplements.


----------



## woodydude (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I should have added a word of advice about AN Sensi, on the bottles, it states 4ml per l each of A & B. If you mix to this strength, you will get all kinds of problems and an EC of around 2.8/3.

On the AN website,
hxxp://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/advancepedia/hydroponics-nutrients/sensigrow-part-a-b.php

it gives a different set of instructions. 

"A light feeding regimen uses 1.0 ' 1.5 ml per litre of the A-bottle plus 1.0 ' 1.5 ml/litre of the B-bottle. Simply mix each amount into your reservoir, allowing time for the first to mix before adding the second.

A heavy feeding regimen uses 2.0 ' 3.0 ml per litre of the A-bottle and B-Bottle. Mix these amounts into the reservoir, allowing time for through mixing before applying to your crops. "

Be careful when mixing AN, I mix to 2.5ml each per l and it gives me an EC of the 1.7 quoted as full strength in their nutrient calculator. Extremely misleading instructions IMO though I am getting them dialled in and my recent problems seem to have been resolved with much weaker nute strengths and daily ph monitoring, so much for ph perfect!!!!!

Green mojo. W


----------



## SCCAAMGROW (May 3, 2011)

*lol Im Sorry Im New Here But Been Growing Round About 2 Years Now And I Have To Agree With This Statement. I Have Friends Saying These Same Sorts Of Things And I Tell Them Come On Now This Has Been Around A Very Long Time And Grown Many Different Ways. 
  Further, There Are So Many People With The Same Videos Using "their Systems" And Selling U People **** U Dont Need. Excuse My French. Do Ur Own "homework". Like Starting Anything U Must Do That First. Peace Out  *


----------



## Bleek187 (May 3, 2011)

my hydro store guy said dutchmaster is the slowest selling thing in the store.. he said everybody who uses it comes back and says that it sucks.. just what i heard


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 3, 2011)

This is grown with GH nutes and is at 33 days of 70. I'm guessing this would be well in to the 20's if tested.

View attachment 167592


Nutes are only as good as the person behind them. There is no magical nute that will make a plant get more THC than the genetics that are bred in to any given strain.

Costs me about $13 bucks for 120 gallons of nutes. :hubba:


----------



## Bleek187 (May 3, 2011)

13 bucks?? how do u pull that off?  cost me like 130 for 6 gal..


----------



## alshuray1 (May 4, 2011)

wow lol i didn't expect the thread to run this long. anyways i bin reading what you guys have bin saying and quite a few of you made some nice points.(shoutouts). the kicker now is i use them both. i could not leave flora nova alone for my soil grow. As for my ebb and flow i use AN'S micro grow bloom and a few other goodies made by AN. Thier is a difference in vigorous growth using different nutes, in favor of AN.  but  i love em both i started with gh and just added AN my arsenal.


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 4, 2011)

I am talking about mixed nutes, not the nutes themselves. 

1 bag of Maxi Bloom dried nutes 2.2LBS makes 130 gallons of mixed nutes at around 13 bucks a bag. It contains everything you need. 

On a standard run I will use about a bag, give or take.


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 4, 2011)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> Thier is a difference in vigorous growth using different nutes, in favor of AN.  but  i love em both i started with gh and just added AN my arsenal.



Do you have some documented info to prove your claim, or is it just because you say so?


----------



## smokingjoe (May 4, 2011)

BigO said:
			
		

> The Urban Grower is the only Internet show that tells you how to harvest two pounds or more per light. You'll learn how to produce the biggest, juiciest yields you've ever seen. Urban Grower tells you how to buy the best grow lights, mix primo soil, buy healthy clones and add C02 to your grow room. We give you the latest techniques for air exchange, humidity control, getting rid of mildew and mold, air movement, beating disease & insects, and the ever-important harvesting and curing. This show is available only on the Internet and only from Advanced Nutrients Medical.



I smell tinned ham!


----------



## killerm8r (May 12, 2011)

"Do you have some documented info to prove your claim, or is it just because you say so?"

This is a logical fallacy.

The absence of proof doesn't mean that it's purely opinion.  If you're standing alone in an empty room and asked to produce documentation that your belief that microscopic organisms exist, does your inability to do so mean that they exist only in your opinion?  Clearly not.

Certain things are true.  Water is wet (when liquid), the Earth is round(ish), the Sun rises in the East... being able to document these things isn't what makes them true.  The Earth was round long before anyone could demonstrate for certain that it was.


Look, either try a product or don't.  There's no rule that says we all have to prefer the same nutes anyway.

But don't just go stomping around on someone else's opinions with an obviously flawed argument.  It's rude, unnecessary, and doesn't make you look smart.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2011)

killerm8r said:
			
		

> "Do you have some documented info to prove your claim, or is it just because you say so?"
> 
> This is a logical fallacy.
> 
> ...



LOL--I think that is an opinion.

I do not believe that it is a logical fallacy.  The absence of proof does mean that it is just opinion.  The opinion could, however, be true which would make it a fact.  But, in the absence of proof, everything anyone says is just an opinion, whether it is true or not, until proven otherwise.


----------



## killerm8r (May 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I think that is an opinion.
> 
> I do not believe that it is a logical fallacy.  The absence of proof does mean that it is just opinion.  The opinion could, however, be true which would make it a fact.  But, in the absence of proof, everything anyone says is just an opinion, whether it is true or not, until proven otherwise.


Let's look at the statement then.

"Do you have some documented info to prove your claim, or is it just because you say so?"

This can be simplified as a statement of "A is true, or B is true".  There is no allowance in that statement for alternate possibilities.

Then the definition of B is where the greatest problem exists.  "Is it just because you say so?"  If not A, then B.  If there is no "documented info", then "(it is) just because you say so".  The word "just" is being used as a synonym of "only", thus "(it is) only because you say so" is a valid substitution.

Since it is possible for it to be true independent of any "say so", and independent of any "documented info", a third, un-presented option exists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dichotomy

The statement is crafted to present two possibilities that are obviously opposed, but does not take into account any third options or middle ground that may exist.  It's like saying "do you oppose abortion or do you favor killing babies?"  It's clearly designed to make one option look favorable by presenting a distasteful or unsupportable counter-position.

Other examples:
"If you are not with us, you are against us."  Clearly ignores the possibility of neutrality.
"Are you going to admit that you cheated or are you going to keep lying about it?"  Clearly ignores the possibility that no cheating took place.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I think that is an opinion.
> 
> I do not believe that it is a logical fallacy.  The absence of proof does mean that it is just opinion.  The opinion could, however, be true which would make it a fact.  But, in the absence of proof, everything anyone says is just an opinion, whether it is true or not, until proven otherwise.



And you're a plumber?  You should have been a philosopher...LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

I see your ban of over and the first thing you do is start attacking the mods again in a thread 2 yrs old 

Auburn at time I have liked you but with thing you have wrote to the ladies here I wouldnt S H I T down your throat to say your life.

Just cause you life aint worth living dont bring your misery here. We all enjoy life and helping other grow great smoke. We are not here to feed your little piss ant ego


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2013)

Im with * Ozzy*...Why allow a Basher to return....Maybe if that Basher returned to Give appologies...but only poke sticks again..

I thaught the rules was clear on Bashing..weather be in open  or in PM...If all Im gonna get is a slap on Hand  Im start Bashing in PM....Hide behind scenes


redicules


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2013)

:hitchair:





> Originally Posted by *Auburn1985*
> _But I do have a comment to make.  My  sister-in-law is in your position in life.  Shes a no-talent, loser,  under-achiever who has to pay in other ways for her weed, just like  you.  Shes too stupid to grow, she cant buy because shes too stupid  to earn money, but oh can she lie down and spread her legs to get the  guys to buy her weedjust like you, Ill betshes a looker, and knows  what goes where and for how much to get her weed fixesjust like you,  Ill bet
> 
> If you cant grow, and dont buy, then you must use your other talents, right?
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

:ciao: Auburn1985 Way to make your school proud....loser


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Might as well ban him again........ for good this time....... I know many Auburn people....... good people........ They wouldn't like Auburn1985......... I feel sorry for his wife........ ya have to wonder how he treats her based on his preformance here.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 22, 2013)

have not tred the sensa  but i did like the AD PH Perfect micro,grow,bloom i would say do it I would


----------

